# Free Flowers & DIY Recipes



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

I have an overabundance of flowers that I don't really want, and I was going to sell them at nook's but I figured I'd post here first. I haven't counted them all because they're everywhere. Let me know how many you'd like and I'll deliver. Whatever doesn't sell tonight I'm going to just sell to the twins because I need room lol.

Pink Windflowers - 15ish
Pink Hyacinth - 1

I haven't even estimated these, if you're interested in any regular, let me know how many you'd like and I'll let you know if I have that many
Red Tulips
Yellow Tulips
White Pansies
Red Windflowers
White Windflowers
Red lilies
Red roses

Also giving away DIYs because I'm sick of looking at them on the ground  
DIYs:
Birdhouse
Bamboo doll
Wooden table mirror
Small cardboard boxes
Large cardboard boxes
Basket Pack


----------



## erinnashh (Apr 23, 2020)

I will take 10-15 pink tulips off your hands if that's okay! can send u a dodo code


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

erinnashh said:


> I will take 10-15 pink tulips off your hands if that's okay! can send u a dodo code


Sounds good! Send me a dodo and I'll gather them up and be there asap!


----------



## effluo (Apr 23, 2020)

I’m interested in the pink lillies, pink and blue roses and a couple of red and yellow roses please.


----------



## Cloudofgods (Apr 23, 2020)

Woops never mind!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 23, 2020)

can i get like 5 pink tulips and 8 pink lilies?


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 23, 2020)

could i get your Pink and Blue roses? :3

oh and maybe some Pink Tulips


----------



## Fmarulz (Apr 23, 2020)

Can you save the mossy grden rock for me?


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

effluo said:


> I’m interested in the pink lillies, pink and blue roses and a couple of red and yellow roses please.


Yep! I'm delivering to another person right now so I'll message you when I'm ready for your dodo code


----------



## Samsmilesalot (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd love take all the pink cosmos & 6 blue windflowers off your hands.


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

sunchild said:


> can i get like 5 pink tulips and 8 pink lilies?


Somebody above already claimed the lilies but I can give you tulips if you'd still like them!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



SakuraJD said:


> could i get your Pink and Blue roses? :3
> 
> oh and maybe some Pink Tulips


Somebody above already claimed the roses, but I can give you tulips if you'd still like them!!


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 23, 2020)

mitsuko- said:


> Somebody above already claimed the lilies but I can give you tulips if you'd still like them!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020
> 
> ...


some day i'll get a blue rose  sure i'd still like some tulips^^


----------



## sunchild (Apr 23, 2020)

mitsuko- said:


> Somebody above already claimed the lilies but I can give you tulips if you'd still like them!!


yeah I’m fine with that!


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

sunchild said:


> yeah I’m fine with that!


Sounds good, I'm going to gather them up now so send me a dodo code and I'll be there asap 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



SakuraJD said:


> some day i'll get a blue rose  sure i'd still like some tulips^^


Blue roses seem to be a fan favorite haha they always go so fast! Send me a dodo code and I'll be there after I'm done this delivery


----------



## Firestorm16 (Apr 23, 2020)

Do you have 5 red lillies?


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

Fmarulz said:


> Can you save the mossy grden rock for me?


Of course! send me a dodo code & I'll be there asap

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Fmarulz said:


> Can you save the mossy grden rock for me?


Of course! send me a dodo code & I'll be there asap

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Samsmilesalot said:


> I'd love take all the pink cosmos & 6 blue windflowers off your hands.


Sounds good, send me a dodo code and I'll be there after I'm done this delivery 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Firestorm16 said:


> Do you have 5 red lillies?


Yes I do!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 23, 2020)

Any pink tulips, lilies or cosmos left? I'll take whatever you have!


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested in any blue flowers you have left to give away, and 2 pink tulips, and the bone doorplate diy please.


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 23, 2020)

Interested in cosmos shower and basket pack! Thank you so much!!

[


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

drchoo said:


> Any pink tulips, lilies or cosmos left? I'll take whatever you have!


I have plenty of tulips left and all 5 cosmos! Send me your dodo code whenever you're ready and I'll get there asap 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Karlexus said:


> Hi, I'm interested in any blue flowers you have left to give away, and 2 pink tulips please.


I still have all the blue windflowers and I can give you 2 pink tulips  Send me a dodo code when you're ready and I'll be there asap!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Cinnamom said:


> Interested in cosmos shower and basket pack! Thank you so much!!
> 
> [


The cosmos shower was already taken but the basket pack is still available if that's okay!


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll take the pink and blue windflowers please  And the bamboo partition


----------



## mitsuko- (Apr 23, 2020)

~

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020



Legoshii said:


> I'll take the pink and blue windflowers please  And the bamboo partition


All of the blue ones have been claimed already, but the pink ones are still available and so is the bamboo partition!  Send me a dodo code and I will be there asap!


----------

